# Textbox, wenn man mit Maus über Grafik fährt



## Krystall (14. Sep 2003)

Hallo!

Sorry, aber ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung von Java.

Aber ich möchte gerne wissen, wie ich es machen kann, das ich Grafiken mit einer Art Textbox belegen kann.
Also ich möchte es so haben, das wenn man mit der Maus über die Grafik fährt, das dann eine Box öffnet die den Link erklärt.

Also so ähnlich wie bei html die "alt" Funktion, nur eben etwas konfortabler.

Bitte schreibt es mir sehr detailiert wie man das machen kann.





So sieht mein HTML Text aus.

Wie muß ich diesen dann abändern?

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## Nobody (14. Sep 2003)

element.setToolTipText(string s)


so einfach geht das


----------



## Krystall (14. Sep 2003)

Nobody hat gesagt.:
			
		

> element.setToolTipText(string s)
> 
> 
> so einfach geht das



Hallo!
Kannst Du das mal ausführlicher erklären?

Also wie soll dann die ganze Zeile heissen?
Oder wie baue ich das ein?

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## der gute (14. Sep 2003)

Hi,
Java oder Javascript?????
Gruß


----------



## Krystall (14. Sep 2003)

der gute hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Java oder Javascript?????
> Gruß



Hallo!

Ist mir eigendlich egal.
Hauptsache es funktioniert.

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## StarSeven (14. Sep 2003)

Krystall hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Kannst Du das mal ausführlicher erklären?
> 
> Also wie soll dann die ganze Zeile heissen?
> Oder wie baue ich das ein?


Füt ToolTips in Java ist hier ein Beispielcode


----------



## Nobody (15. Sep 2003)

element ist dein element eben (bild)

und dieses bild belegst du dann mit einem tooltiptext einfach mal testen dann siehste was passiert. ich dachte, da du deine anfrage so deutlich geäusert hast, es klar wäre wie ich es meine


----------



## Krystall (15. Sep 2003)

Nobody hat gesagt.:
			
		

> element ist dein element eben (bild)
> 
> und dieses bild belegst du dann mit einem tooltiptext einfach mal testen dann siehste was passiert. ich dachte, da du deine anfrage so deutlich geäusert hast, es klar wäre wie ich es meine



Hallo!

Kannst Du nicht mal den kompletten Code hier posten?
Wie mus die Zeile denn komplett aussehen?

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## gast (15. Sep 2003)

Krystall hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der gute hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was denn nu egal ist da nicht soll es eine Html-Seite sein oder ein Applet oder JSP oder ????
Was genau willst du machen, bitte nicht sagen eine Textbox  oder Grafik soll erscheinen.


----------



## Krystall (15. Sep 2003)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Krystall hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Hmmmm.. wie soll ich es denn noch beschreiben.
Also:
Ich habe eine HTML Seite.
In diese will ich eben Grafik Buttons einbauen.
Aus Platzgründen kann ich die Buttons nicht beschriften.
So nun soll sich eine Infobox öffnen, wenn man mit der Maus über einen Button fährt.

Ich hoffe das ich es nun besser erklärt habe.

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## Nobody (15. Sep 2003)

also du könntest die buttons auch ausserhalb des java bereiches (wenn erwünscht) platzieren und dann ganz normal mit html code definieren.

alternative gibst du dem button einen tooltip text:

```
//auch wenn ich ihn schonmal gepostet habe
jButton1.setToolTipText("bla");
```


bei einem bild direkt habe ich es noch nicht getestet, aber denke das es geht.


----------



## der gute (15. Sep 2003)

Hi
also es ist schön das du jetzt mal genauer gesagt hast was du genau willst und für mich klingt das nach javascript obwohl ein applet mit den hier gegebenen hinweisen auch funzt. 
ein hinweis für dich noch das einzige was java und javascript gemeinsam haben ist das wort 'java'
hier eine lösung mit javascript aber bitte noch anpassen an NS bzw an deinen bedürfnissen.

```
<html>
<head>
<title>egal</title>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">


<DIV ID="start" STYLE="position:absolute; visibility:hidden; width:20; height:10px; left:50; top:122; background-color:#007070; layer-background-color:007070;">HALLO</div>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function show(id)
 {

  document.getElementById(id).style.left = window.event.clientX
  document.getElementById(id).style.top = window.event.clientY
  document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = "visible"
}
function hide(id) {
 document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = "hidden"
}

//-->
</script>
<noscript></noscript>
[url="deine_seite.htm"][img]dein bild[/img][/url]

</body>
</html>
```
also im IE funktioniert der code 

an die moderatoren 

diese threads vielleicht in den Javascript-Bereich kopieren aber nicht verschieben schließlich sind auch java hinweise da " vielleicht könnte ja doch java gemeint sein???"
gruß


----------



## Krystall (16. Sep 2003)

der gute hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> also es ist schön das du jetzt mal genauer gesagt hast was du genau willst und für mich klingt das nach javascript obwohl ein applet mit den hier gegebenen hinweisen auch funzt.
> ein hinweis für dich noch das einzige was java und javascript gemeinsam haben ist das wort 'java'
> hier eine lösung mit javascript aber bitte noch anpassen an NS bzw an deinen bedürfnissen.
> ...



Hallo!
Vielen Dank!

Habe es probiert und hat auch soweit gefunzt.
Aber eben halt im Netscape nicht.

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die in beiden Browsern funzt?
Denn Netscape Besucher wissen dann ja gar nicht, was der Button bedeuten soll.

Ach ja und die Textbox.
Kann man diese Auch positionieren?

MfG
Kryssy


----------



## der gute (16. Sep 2003)

hi,
schön wenn es geht.
meinst du fest positionieren(z.B. immer links oben)

```
<DIV ID="start" STYLE="position:absolute; visibility:hidden; width:20; height:10px; left:0; top:0; background-color:#007070; layer-background-color:007070;">HALLO</div> 

<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 

function show(id) 
{ 
  document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = "visible" 
}
```
ändere den code so wie oben(müsste auch im NS funktionieren(eventuell mußt du bei NS nicht visible sondern hide oder so schreiben keine ahnung mehr wie das war)),
im DIV Tag gibt es die eigenschaft 

left:0 = von der linken oberen ecke im browser 0 px abstand
top:0 = von oben im browser 0 px abstand

wenn du weiterhin probleme hast schaue mal bei http://www.selfhtml.teamone.de/ vorbei dort findest du eigentlich alles was mit javascript und html zu tun hat
gruß[/b]


----------



## Krystall (16. Sep 2003)

der gute hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> schön wenn es geht.
> meinst du fest positionieren(z.B. immer links oben)
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Danke nochmal!

Nun kann ich zwar das Fenster positionieren.
Aber wieder nur im IE.
Die Position wird im Netscape nicht erkannt.

Ausserdem geht die Box nicht mehr weg, wenn ich den Button mit der Maus verlassen.
Ich sehe schon, das wird ne übele Aktion.

Soll der Programmierer mal dran.
MfG
Kryssy


----------

